# One of our own...AGAIN



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2006)

A while back, I posted a thread about one of our FF's that was assaulted (Here's the original thread 

Unfortunately, last night we were called to another one of our own.

One of our FF's works full time for a natural gas well in our area.  Last night about 10PM, we were called for a fall.  Initial report was sketchy, but we were told it involved an unwitnessed fall of about 10'.

The first rig in was driven by our AC, and the victim was his son.  Apparently, the pt. fell about 10' then got up and walked about 80' to get help.  He had a LOC of unknown time before getting up and walking.  

Upon our arrival, pt. was CAOx3 but repetitive.  Pupils were PERRLA, and only injury noted was a moderate laceration to the back of the head.  Pt. c/o neck pain and numbness in his right thumb, but he has CMSx4.  We do full c-spine, ECG, IV and call for ALS for transport.

I found out a little bit ago that he has since been airlifted to Harborview in Seattle for broken C3, C4, and C5 vertabrae.  Please send your thoughts and prayer to him and his family.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 5, 2006)

that suxx. he will be in our prayers


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 5, 2006)

Dang Bruddah......................

It has been a rough stretch for you all. Don't forget we are here for "you" too.


Your Friend,

Kip


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> Dang Bruddah......................
> 
> It has been a rough stretch for you all. Don't forget we are here for "you" too.
> 
> ...


 
Ditto on everything he said, except signed Chimpie.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Good thoughts, well-wishes and prayers to all. :sad: *


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2006)

It sounds like they're going to send him home in a day or so.  He'll have to wear a C-Collar and go back in two weeks or if he has any numbness.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 7, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> It sounds like they're going to send him home in a day or so.  He'll have to wear a C-Collar and go back in two weeks or if he has any numbness.


Great news!


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> It sounds like they're going to send him home in a day or so.  He'll have to wear a C-Collar and go back in two weeks or if he has any numbness.


That is GREAT to hear... here is hoping that he makes a full recovery!


----------

